# Training a new female.



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I got a new female two weeks ago! I am very happy. And even more happy because on the third day she was here she ate seeds from my hand! I know i was supposed to leave her alone for like three days. But i got so excited that I started to train her the second she was here. I named her honey. She is a small and young bird. I bought her for cookie with my own money. But cookie would not play with honey so much because i discovered that honey is smaller than cookie. Maybe a bit too much small. Anyways i want you guys to tell me how to train this bird properly. I have taken out all the sunflower seeds from the food bowl so she will eat the sunflower seeds from my hand as a treat that she won't get often. Right now she just eats seeds. So any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, I'm very happy for you! right now, Just work on gaining her trust and helping her to feel comfortable with you. Yes, it's good to save the sunflower seeds for special treats./

I wish you every success with her. 

The second cockatiel I bought is very friendly and delightful (I love the other one too, but she's a more "hands-off" bird. I hope you will have similar success with your second bird.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She making fast progress. Keep it up!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks! But something happened today. I woke up this morning to change the birds water when I saw a man changing the birds newspaper which I put at the bottom of the cage so the cage bottom won't get too messy. But he was smoking while doing that! I was shocked and I asked my maid what was that man doing. She said that the man was changing the newspaper and fixing the cage . She said otherwise the birds will die. I told her that I change the newspaper myself my self everyday so he can go. Then she said that I don't take care of them properly and she knows better than me because she has birds as well. I got angry and said that does she know that the birds will die due to so much smoke? She didn't reply and she just told my mom that the man was fixing the cage. My mom didn't argue with her and said he can do that. I stopped the man from smoking and scolded my maid. But they just keep interfering with my birds and they keep fixing the cage. Anyways the cage looks more nicer than before. And they have finished now. It is just yhe smoking that irritated me so much............


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He can fix the cage but he cannot smoke. I hate it when people think they know better that you when they clearly don't know the first rule of bird owning. I'm sure we all have stories like that.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah I hate that kind stuff too. Anyways cookie and honey are happy and their training is going well


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm glad to hear about Cookie and Honey!  I'm sorry about that man. He should *NOT* be smoking near of your birds, regardless of what he is doing.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I am afraid cookie is sick. And he passed the sickness on to honey. This morning they were happy and I was feeding them but a few minutes later they weren't eating. I am not so sure about the sickness yet. But I think they got too cold this morning. I am going to wait for a day and if they still don't eat anything I will ask my mom or dad to take them to a vet. But please tell me if the vet will cost too much. If it will I will have to treat honey and cookie at home.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It could be possible that they are just having an off day. Beaker had a few of those when he generally just felt under the weather. I moved him to a quiet room and he just slept and slept and then the next day he was back to his normal flirty/grumpy self.

Maybe they didn't sleep well?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

You are probably right. Because the birds are active again. They were probably just resting.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad to hear it


----------

